# Arboreal snake in a riparium?



## PerthHerper (Jun 13, 2019)

Can this be done? I was thinking about getting a common tree snake and I was thinking about doing a riparium, instead of a traditional viv.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2019)

If you wanted to, though I'm not quite sure why you would - but hey, your snake, your time, your money, your choice. Without really trying to create a 'riparium' a lot of people make something functionally similar by including enough water to include fish (which many people use to feed them). You'll still want to include enough height and branches to allow climbing, and a place to hide at ground level, which doesn't flood or get too wet.


----------



## PerthHerper (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks. Since starting this thread, I’ve kinda reconsidered the idea of a riparium. Didn’t occur to me that a single turd would drastically pollute the water, reckon I’ll stick to regular vivs.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah, makes sense!


----------



## cris (Jun 16, 2019)

PerthHerper said:


> Can this be done? I was thinking about getting a common tree snake and I was thinking about doing a riparium, instead of a traditional viv.



Yeah, it works really well. I didn't know that Common Tree Snakes were available in WA. That said it is much easier to keep them in tubs or a standard nice looking enclosure with a few plants.


----------



## PerthHerper (Jun 17, 2019)

cris said:


> Yeah, it works really well


I decided I'd go with the traditional viv. Then again, this GTP riparium does look enticing...

https://www.google.com/search?q=sna...AUIECgB&biw=1440&bih=821#imgrc=cfNs6ISWhyofpM:



cris said:


> didn't know that Common Tree Snakes were available in WA.


They were just made legal to keep three years ago, so there aren't a ton in WA right now. What few common tree snakes (as well as brown tree snakes) were imported from over east, though neither is especially common in stores as of yet.



cris said:


> That said it is much easier to keep them in tubs or a standard nice looking enclosure with a few plants.


If I was on a super tight budget (where I'd be able to afford a tree snake but for some reason, not a proper viv), I'd just stick to a cheap plastic tub with holes poked into it and call it a day, but nah. I figured aesthetics was important and decided to go with a proper viv. A standard tree snake setup (just substrate, branches, and equipment) would look nice, but I like doing things differently, hence why I tinkered with the idea of a riparium.


----------

